

Statistics: Losing Ground to CS, Losing Image Among Students - stollercyrus
http://matloff.wordpress.com/2014/08/26/statistics-losing-ground-to-cs-losing-image-among-students/

======
heydenberk
Statistics has been successfully rebranded outside of academia as "data
science". I appreciate that academia typically stays above the fray on these
sorts of issues, but a rebranding might be helpful in this particular case.

EDIT: It also might be worth considering whether statistics is really sliding
per se or whether statistics has, during its apparent decline, pervaded many
other cutting edge fields. It's impossible to imagine where computer science,
biology and physics would be without the tools and the methods of inquiry that
statistics provides.

------
runarb
Previously discussed her I believe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8228978](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8228978)

~~~
dang
You're right. Thanks!

